# F250 decisions!



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a 04' F250 6.0, has a lil over 110k miles. It's that time to either Bullet Proof it or trade it in, it's a great truck. But do I just need to take what kind of trade I can and get a new used one or put the 4K into it then drive it until it dies. I see both sides and I know I'm not the only one who has faced this dilemma! What say u?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

If you want to save a bunch of money then bulletproof. If you want nice and new and not mind a note then... if you testdrive one youll prolly want new.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Bulletproof it and save some money. The newer, used trucks are expensive. Buying a newer used truck could cost more in the long run depending on which engine you get. You could be buying someone else's problems. 4 payments on a new truck will pay for what you need on your 6.0.
If you decide to trade it in, may want to see what you can get for it on the open market before trading it in - especially if it is a 4x4 with 4 doors.
Good luck!


----------



## Alphabets (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a 2011 F250 (6.7) with 130K miles. Can someone explain the bullet proofing process? Does it include a exhaust delete and other modifications? Also any recommendations on shops? I would like this truck to last as long as possible.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Alphabets said:


> I have a 2011 F250 (6.7) with 130K miles. Can someone explain the bullet proofing process? Does it include a exhaust delete and other modifications? Also any recommendations on shops? I would like this truck to last as long as possible.


No need to bulletproof a 6.7, although you might want to do the 2015 turbo swap. I'm surprised your 2011 turbo hasn't started acting up yet at 130k.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

dlbpjb said:


> I have a 04' F250 6.0, has a lil over 110k miles. It's that time to either Bullet Proof it or trade it in, it's a great truck. But do I just need to take what kind of trade I can and get a new used one or put the 4K into it then drive it until it dies. I see both sides and I know I'm not the only one who has faced this dilemma! What say u?


Keep it and bulletproof it. 110k miles in 12yrs is nothing. Do the mods you need for the truck and it will be good for another 100k at least, if not more.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I've bullet proofed and deleted almost 400 powerstrokes ( 6.0,6.4,6.7) over the last 4 years. 
Pm me, I have a shop in la Porte that I do custom tuning, DPF deletes and bullet proofing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

And hasn't been stolen?

The cop writing the report on my grand daughters husbands '04 F350 said it was the most stolen truck because it is so easy to booger the ignition and just drive off.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

That's what insurance is for,,, thieves will take no matter what year, no sense in worrying about it, drive and enjoy and I'm on the side of bullet proofing the 6.0... darned good motor once thats done,,,,


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

dlbpjb said:


> I have a 04' F250 6.0, has a lil over 110k miles. It's that time to either Bullet Proof it or trade it in, it's a great truck. But do I just need to take what kind of trade I can and get a new used one or put the 4K into it then drive it until it dies. I see both sides and I know I'm not the only one who has faced this dilemma! What say u?


I would say drive it until it needs work and not mess with bulletproofing until you have a repair that puts you into the motor. I have an 03 with 256,000 miles on it. Big expense was at 200k, had to replaced HPOP and a few injectors. Other than wear and tear items is a great truck.

If you are towing a heavy camper all over the country or running tunes than bulletproofing(head studs) might be worth it for peace of mind.

I would get a good set of gauges and scan tool. You can see most issues coming before they leave you stranded.


----------



## blk_fxstc (Aug 2, 2012)

Leave yours as is and wait for the 2018 model year, let them work out the bugs on the new 2017's. Vast improvement all the way around if you are willing to stomach the cost and are okay with the emissions equipment.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

If you have a 13 year old truck with about 100k miles I would tell you to keep on truckin with what you got. Call us back when you hit about 300k. 

If you have not blown heads yet odds are your good by now.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

If money were no object, I'd buy new. But it is an object. I simply cannot afford a new f250 these days. In fact, I bought my '06 f250 used w/93K on it. So far I'm at 155K, all stock. I've had 2 injectors go out (warrantied) and the FICM (no warranty). I'm out of warranty now with no major issues going on. I'll probably bullet proof when needed. It helps that I really like the truck. It would suck if I didn't. 

Most of the problems are well known and fixable to the point where these 6.0's are great engines and a bargain. I vote to bullet proof but only when it's broke. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. As said before, put some gauges on it and monitor. You'll know when it's time.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

Go see Dorian @ PSE. Powerstroke Enginuities. BOOM!! Done, set it aaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddddd forget it.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

My mechanic buy every one he can get his hands on. Goes through everything and BPs it. Has no trouble getting rid of them.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Aftet putting about 25k into the two 6.0's I own, im about to get rid of them both and buy a newer 15' or 16' f250. Ive had it with 6.0 trucks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

blk_fxstc said:


> Leave yours as is and wait for the 2018 model year, let them work out the bugs on the new 2017's. Vast improvement all the way around if you are willing to stomach the cost and are okay with the emissions equipment.


What do they have to work out? 6.7 has been out and refined since 11'.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

First off you've probably got a plugged oil cooler. The only way to know that is to get a scan device and monitor the EOT and the ECT temperatures (Engine Oil Temp and Engine Coolant Temp). If the ECT is running normal (190*F) the EOT should not be more than 15* hotter after an extended drive. Note this is unloaded. 

Some people prefer getting rid of the EGR as it recycles engine exhaust back into the engine. There is a kit or you can simply weld the cooler shut (EGR has it's own cooler). There is a lot of information out there about these things. I also have an '04 6.0 with about 125K miles and I consider the 6.0 to be a very good engine that has some inherent flaws. Once you fix the flaws it's a good powerplant.


----------



## blk_fxstc (Aug 2, 2012)

nomaspigtails said:


> What do they have to work out? 6.7 has been out and refined since 11'.


Not the 6.7, everything else new around it. Nothing major, just the normal stuff with a new vehicle release, which they usually work out within the first year. Ford truck forums are discussing the current issues.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

I have an '08 f250 with 225,000 miles on her. spent around 10 grand on maintenance to get that many miles. I do a lot of towing with it. It's a first generation truck. My mechanic says it should last the rest of my life if I keep up the maintenance. Going to buy a new 2017 dually this year for my 5th wheel and future trailers I know I'm going to get. If you need it, buy it. I don't see anything that cant be fixed by a competent mechanic. All these new diesels need modification of some sort to run like you want. But they run. My buddy has 350,000 miles on his 08 with zero mods. He's put 20 grand extra in it though. I told the dealer I'd buy a 17 if they took 10 grand off since I was going to have to spend it on parts in the next 5 years. lol they said no deal. Not buying until I get 10 grand off.


----------

